# 2019 Gothic mad hatter tea party



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This year i will be doing a Gothic Mad Hatter tea party 
I will be posting up my creations and my finds on this thread

excited for this theme.  








lots to come


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

As always I will be watching with egar anticipation!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I remember your Alice in Wonderland theme. Can't wait to see what you come up with for This one!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am ahead of the game invites are done for the most part and i absolutely love them .

Each person will be getting there invite on a silver tray, i still have to put on final touches but it will look like this each will get a top hat, tea cup, tea, invite, clock and then a few other details i will figure out later 

Each invite also has a book mark inside the invite 








and then i made these to sit on tray 
The front they will open 
























the back


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are the top hats i am working on for the invites and a few for decorations
They were paper mache hats i added the material next to decorate each one  
















have decorated a few


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the hat i will be wearing i still want to put some black Gothic material behind the purple material that hangs down the back. 
I love the hat pins i made for this


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW. That's all I can say.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> WOW. That's all I can say.


Thank you lots more to come


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow girl you have been busy!! I adore your invitations those booklets are so over the top...like a keepsake on their own.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Wow girl you have been busy!! I adore your invitations those booklets are so over the top...like a keepsake on their own.


Thank you I love how they turned out and what is so cool is i made them from paper bags haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked this up at salvation army for 3.00 it just screamed mad hatter


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am also collecting glass top hats to use at the party . perfect for tea lights and so much more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these guys are they not perfect for mad hatter or what


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so all my guest will get goodie bags which i am going to put in big soup cups here are some of the things that will go inside

they will all get a tea spoon i have bought several different kinds here is a few i will get photos of the other ones 
















each is going to get a tea def user i bought these skull ones 








i also got a killer deal on these mushroom candles so they will each get 2 of these


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also picked this up for a back drop


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oohhh! Love the tea defusers.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

When I did my theme, I made these. Pretty simple. https://youtu.be/GWXXzXX2hmY


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> When I did my theme, I made these. Pretty simple. https://youtu.be/GWXXzXX2hmY


cool i will have to try this


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Those lamps are perfect for Mad Hatter party Matrix mom. I may have to borrow that one.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also use blockposters.com to make large standees, instead of buying them, and either printing them out yourself and paste on cardboard or have a print shop like office depot print them. I made the hare like this in pic below. Super cheap. You can make big teapots with 2 laundry baskets from dollar tree wrapped in red duct tape also from dollartree. I also paper mached the evil teapot with the pvc legs.....that one was trickier to make! Hubs helped with that one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool i love the tea pot idea 
some of the projects I plan on making are mushrooms from pinknfoam, giant tea cups from planters pot ,giant flowers with faces


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki you always have the coolest stuff for your parties. I'll have to watch this thread can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Saki you always have the coolest stuff for your parties. I'll have to watch this thread can't wait to see what's next.


Aww thank you


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki your work is always amazing. I know everyone will treasure each item. Cant wait to see more!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I keep looking at these cool fabric mushrooms on Pinterest and they always put my in mind of Wonderland.

The other day I get an idea to creat some wonderland artifacts to put under glass cloches. One will be a chipped abandoned tea cup resting among some whimsical mushrooms and other Flora with an ID tagging it as one of the Hatter's tea cups. In another could be a bloody playing card and White Rose for the Queen of hearts. Then maybe a little vial with a drink me label for Alice, and a hookah and little slipper for the caterpillar. And in another a white Queen chess piece. All of them would be nestled in the center with the crazy wonderland plants growing in around them.

Any way I thought your party would be a great place for something like that.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I keep looking at these cool fabric mushrooms on Pinterest and they always put my in mind of Wonderland.
> 
> The other day I get an idea to creat some wonderland artifacts to put under glass cloches. One will be a chipped abandoned tea cup resting among some whimsical mushrooms and other Flora with an ID tagging it as one of the Hatter's tea cups. In another could be a bloody playing card and White Rose for the Queen of hearts. Then maybe a little vial with a drink me label for Alice, and a hookah and little slipper for the caterpillar. And in another a white Queen chess piece. All of them would be nestled in the center with the crazy wonderland plants growing in around them.
> 
> Any way I thought your party would be a great place for something like that.


i love this idea and have just the dome to use for this thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

better shoot of glass top hats


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up this perfect bottle


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Saki your work is always amazing. I know everyone will treasure each item. Cant wait to see more!


Thank you can not wait to show you guys what i come up with


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK i have decided i am going with a Gothic Mad hatter party Gothic is in my blood so this will be awesome to do 
I got 2 purple chandelier i will get pics of them that will be perfect for this


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

This stuff is really good I'm impressed. You should make like huge mushrooms and stuff as decorations too. Sense you are already going all out might as well go even farther haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Corner said:


> This stuff is really good I'm impressed. You should make like huge mushrooms and stuff as decorations too. Sense you are already going all out might as well go even farther haha.


Thank you 
I plan on doing a giant mushroom just waiting till the weather warms up  that will be a spring/ summer project for sure


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't help but notice the mention of giant mushrooms. I recall the old Fright Fest NW ML having major discussions over the course of 2 years on doing those. So many suggestions on how to but in the end I don't think anyone actually made any will be interested to see how you'll do it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Couldn't help but notice the mention of giant mushrooms. I recall the old Fright Fest NW ML having major discussions over the course of 2 years on doing those. So many suggestions on how to but in the end I don't think anyone actually made any will be interested to see how you'll do it.


ya the other thing i am thinking is when said and done how easy can i get rid of it cause i do not do the same theme but will forusre post up what i do for you guys to see when i start working on it in spring


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> You can also use blockposters.com to make large standees, instead of buying them, and either printing them out yourself and paste on cardboard or have a print shop like office depot print them. I made the hare like this in pic below. Super cheap. You can make big teapots with 2 laundry baskets from dollar tree wrapped in red duct tape also from dollartree. I also paper mached the evil teapot with the pvc legs.....that one was trickier to make! Hubs helped with that one.
> View attachment 580891
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't get over the amazing invites Saki.girl. Your guests are lucky to receive them. How big are the top hats? Do you hand deliver each tray to the person? They are all so gorgeous. I hope everyone brings their invites to the part for everyone see.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can't get over the amazing invites Saki.girl. Your guests are lucky to receive them. How big are the top hats? Do you hand deliver each tray to the person? They are all so gorgeous. I hope everyone brings their invites to the part for everyone see.


Aww thank you 
The hats are 6 inch tall a person could even ware them if wanted. 
this years party All guest have to ware a hat if they show up with out one then i will give them one to ware. I am going to give out prizes for hats , going to figuer out the categories . 
I will be hand delivering the invitations to all the guest. I think they are just going to love them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hat pins I made 
The pin cushion was a old hat and i put Styrofoam in it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also got 2 of these purple chandeliers









these fantastic candle holders


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up this clock for a center piece and these little dishes 








these will be perfect for mad hatter 
















and of course these


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

these will go in the goodie bags


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can't get over the amazing invites Saki.girl. Your guests are lucky to receive them. How big are the top hats? Do you hand deliver each tray to the person? They are all so gorgeous. I hope everyone brings their invites to the part for everyone see.


Right it is like how do we become friends just so we can get an invite haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Corner said:


> Right it is like how do we become friends just so we can get an invite haha.


Lol thank you I am excited to give them to them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Save the date cards made and take me tags for goodie bags


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dragon will be used in mad hatter also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be decorating my heares on the inside i will use this back drop and have a tea party set up inside


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh my goodness Saki.Girl those invitations are jaw dropping, I would be ecstatic to receive one! Completely immerses you in the theme and the party hasn't even started! I did an Alice in Wonderland theme last year and these were our invitations, now I feel like I need to up my game, lol


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

Haunted Corner said:


> This stuff is really good I'm impressed. You should make like huge mushrooms and stuff as decorations too. Sense you are already going all out might as well go even farther haha.


We did some really large mushrooms for our party last year, the stems were made from tubes from home depot and we papier mached the tops using a large umbrella as the mold.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

These were really cheap to make with presentation board and construction paper with your creativity you could "goth" them up! Love all your stuff thus far!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StageFright32 said:


> Oh my goodness Saki.Girl those invitations are jaw dropping, I would be ecstatic to receive one! Completely immerses you in the theme and the party hasn't even started! I did an Alice in Wonderland theme last year and these were our invitations, now I feel like I need to up my game, lol
> View attachment 581923
> View attachment 581925


thank you 
i love your invites you know i had actual thought of doing some like yours at first then i came up with the ones i did . 
love that purple hat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 582229
> 
> 
> These were really cheap to make with presentation board and construction paper with your creativity you could "goth" them up! Love all your stuff thus far!


you know i made some of these when i did dark Alice in wonderland and for some reason i can not find a pic of them ugh but they looked simalier to this one but i had pumpkin heads on them for face i will make more this year for mad hatter and get pics lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StageFright32 said:


> We did some really large mushrooms for our party last year, the stems were made from tubes from home depot and we papier mached the tops using a large umbrella as the mold.
> View attachment 581971
> View attachment 581973


omg where did you get the chest set i love it 
the mushrooms are cool also


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

Saki.Girl I actually rented it for the night from a local large yard game place.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StageFright32 said:


> Saki.Girl I actually rented it for the night from a local large yard game place.


that is awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this for hearse


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have been creating goodies 
SO i have the gift bags decorated


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanted to put tea bag holders in the gift bags man are those things spendy when your buying 25 so i made my own


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also wanted to put tea in the goodie bags so i made these tea bag envelope to go into goodie bags.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More goodies for goodie bags done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really happy with this fine and it will be getting a saki make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cart make over done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More fun stuff to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well was not sure if the party was going to happen so i had not been doing anything. but looks like its a go so time to get busy creating


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> well was not sure if the party was going to happen so i had not been doing anything. but looks like its a go so time to get busy creating


Ha - you seem so well prepared already! Glad to hear the party is still on. I love how creative you are.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki, everything is looking phenomenal, as always! I really love the idea of having a tea party in the hearse!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, everything is looking phenomenal, as always! I really love the idea of having a tea party in the hearse!


aww thank you been slacking weather needs to cool down lol


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

matrixmom said:


> When I did my theme, I made these. Pretty simple.


I’m obsessed with this lamp!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

For mad hatter gave this a make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be above the rables they hold rea lights


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

been busy today finished up some hats and started to decorate party area
more lots more detail will be added this is just a start


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

These hats are gorgeous! How did you make your hats? Cardboard? Love it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

biancasantosread said:


> These hats are gorgeous! How did you make your hats? Cardboard? Love it!!


thank you
I actual bought the paper macha hats from Micheal then decorated them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This guy will be used for mad hatter


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

All your hats look amazing! I like how each is unique; great imagination.
Have you seen the video posted for Roger Gardens this year https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/roger’s-gardens-2019.205093/#post-2531965? They're doing Malice in Wonderland.

I like all the clock faces for a display, the rat in the hat and the red face roses.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> All your hats look amazing! I like how each is unique; great imagination.
> Have you seen the video posted for Roger Gardens this year https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/roger’s-gardens-2019.205093/#post-2531965? They're doing Malice in Wonderland.
> 
> I like all the clock faces for a display, the rat in the hat and the red face roses.


cool i will have to watch maybe it will inspire me cause i have not been totaly into halloween this year. next year i am not having a party think i need a brake of for a year  now off to go watch


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Invites ready to be delivered


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Invites ready to be delivered


WOW! I just send out some lame evites. These are awesome! I need to step up my invite game.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgarob said:


> WOW! I just send out some lame evites. These are awesome! I need to step up my invite game.


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a close up of the invite


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok this weekend is cruhch time for set up pics will be coming soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok hitting it hard to get everything decorated have 2 weekends before party


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on my flower shutters


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some photos of set up with out lighting . Not done yet but thought i would share where i am . Party is on 12th . More pics to come when done with set up.


























Photo op area


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing with color my party is the 12th so this weekend will nail the lighting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My hat is ready


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Everything is looking great. I love your hat.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> Everything is looking great. I love your hat.


 thank you


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

everything looks amazing saki!


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

So awesome! Well done! May I ask, why the 12th? Mine is on Nov 2nd as I didn't want to compete with other parties the weekend before Halloween (even tho my party will be better, right?) I like the idea of going early to get everyone in the Halloween spirit earlier in the month.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> everything looks amazing saki!


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgarob said:


> So awesome! Well done! May I ask, why the 12th? Mine is on Nov 2nd as I didn't want to compete with other parties the weekend before Halloween (even tho my party will be better, right?) I like the idea of going early to get everyone in the Halloween spirit earlier in the month.


 THANK YOU more pics to come
So i can sell the things i do not want to keep to others and wanted to do it before my birthday . i never do parties on the 31


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> So i can sell the things i do not want to keep to others


LOVE IT! I'm such a hoarder. I keep everything. Well, except for the hundreds of yards of black tarp. I throw too much of that away each year as it's all nasty from the weather. I need to find a more eco friendly covering - or wash it and reuse.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgarob said:


> LOVE IT! I'm such a hoarder. I keep everything. Well, except for the hundreds of yards of black tarp. I throw too much of that away each year as it's all nasty from the weather. I need to find a more eco friendly covering - or wash it and reuse.


have you tried the weed burrier i use that stuff all the time might work for you 

I get to much stuff and i am like nope time to purge last year i sold 25 full size props was time lol


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

hmmm...not sure the weed barrier would hold up the wind - the 4mm tarp acts like sails and snaps the 1 inch wood (that's holding it) in half. I've been slowly replacing tarp with wood walls year after year, but at $250 for 100 feet of wood walls vs $30 for a 100 feet - the tarp wins the cost for now. And since I use about 5 rolls of tarp (Each roll is 10x100 feet) that's $1,2500 vs $150 - the environment get screwed - sad - I'm trying to find a way to save it all year over year. I've only purchased three rolls so far this year, so we might not hit 5 rolls.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Next saturday is party


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck, hope you have good weather and everyone invited comes, can't imagine they wouldn't! Looking at your set up you look ready. Love the tables and all the details that went into everything. So fun and off beat and totally Alice. The backdrops are great. Don't know if you said where you got them from but love to know, especially the tree one shown with the cards. Can't wait to see the after pictures. Enjoy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Good luck, hope you have good weather and everyone invited comes, can't imagine they wouldn't! Looking at your set up you look ready. Love the tables and all the details that went into everything. So fun and off beat and totally Alice. The backdrops are great. Don't know if you said where you got them from but love to know, especially the tree one shown with the cards. Can't wait to see the after pictures. Enjoy!!


Aww thank you girl 
Ya i have to get more picks up of the rest of the stuff but i will 
the back drops i got from amazon they are tapistry and amazing 
here is the forest i bought 3 of these lol may sell them after part i will let you know if i do 



https://www.amazon.com/Lunarable-Halloween-Tapestry-Swirling-Bedspread/dp/B07FPMS21L/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=lunarable+halloween+tapestry&qid=1570539881&sr=8-1



this is the one ii am using as mad hatters house 


https://www.amazon.com/Lunarable-Halloween-Atmosphere-Mysterious-Frightening/dp/B07H86YZTV/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=lunarable+halloween+tapestry&qid=1570539898&sr=8-4


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Halloween prize envaloups are done . Each has a gift card


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot tommorow is the day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My nbc clock with mad hatter make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My guest greater


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So hope the party is a big success tonight. I've enjoyed seeing all the ideas you came up with for it and how you set up your scenes.

Just checked out a few of your newer posts and love the greeter, and the sign especially! Was she a prop or someone you put together? Couldn't help but notice her gown and liked how her chest area was crossed with fabric to give it detail.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So hope the party is a big success tonight. I've enjoyed seeing all the ideas you came up with for it and how you set up your scenes.
> 
> Just checked out a few of your newer posts and love the greeter, and the sign especially! Was she a prop or someone you put together? Couldn't help but notice her gown and liked how her chest area was crossed with fabric to give it detail.


Thank you it was a great party i will post up some pics 
that gal in black i bought a few yeaars back of craigs list lady was selling all her halloween she came with the book of the dead. i have used her for so may ways just love her


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some party pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and few more


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything looked beautiful and so nicely lit. Love all the whimsy of Alice and you captured it!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

It all looks outstanding! Great job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> It all looks outstanding! Great job.


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Everything looked beautiful and so nicely lit. Love all the whimsy of Alice and you captured it!


Thank you


----------

